
Vi Hart: How We Reopen - archagon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhRQxk9QA-o
======
yesenadam
It describes a plan from a group of people about how best to get life in the
USA back to normal re the virus.

First shock after 5 seconds: Nooooo! She's at - _Microsoft_ now?!? Arghhhh.
Tragic. Then after a few minutes...I realized nothing was hand-drawn. :-( Also
"We" means "U.S.A."... I guess I'd never felt "excluded" from her stuff
before, in any way. (I'm not in the USA, like most HNers, I believe.)

~~~
archagon
Last I saw, she was working alongside Jaron Lanier on cool, well-funded R&D?
Seems like a great place to be for a curious mind!

